# Mr. Bulk VIP, not sure what to do with it.



## PocketBeam (May 22, 2013)

I have a VIP made by a forum member that used to go by the name of Mr. Bulk. The VIP was a cr123 light that I think used a luxeon led. I have the twist tail cap, the kings crown button tail cap, the orginal head, the bulk head and the big bulk head. This was the original lego light...

I rarely used it because I prefer rechargables and at the time I didn't have a Li ion charger. I do now but I don't have that sized cell.

So... what should I do with it?

I could try to replace the led, but I have never done that. I have a Zebralight SC600 mk II that meets my needs. I would have to get batteries that are rechargable too. With the big bulk head it is very unique and could out through many lights with the right emitter. It is like a two inch diameter reflector as I recall.

I could try to sell it? I have tons of lights, so I don't need it.

Thoughts?


----------



## PocketBeam (May 24, 2013)

Maybe no one remembers this light?


----------



## LEDninja (May 24, 2013)

That was a classic. From before my time.
Mr Bulk was not a high volume manufacturer. Not surprised nobody remembers it.
(I remember the name Mr. Bulk. Not any of his lights.)

The SSC Seoul P4 is the closest LED to the Luxeon. Size and shape wise.
U bin SWO available from our favorite store to stay away from for people buying custom lights. $3.97.
IIRC there is a slight difference in the height of the LED from the base of the case. Some modders shim it up, others don't bother.


----------



## PocketBeam (May 26, 2013)

He was a top notch builder. It was built with forum input. Pretty neat that I can put three different heads/reflectors on it so I can get increadible throw or super pocketability, or a nice compromise.

Here is a link with a picture http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...tras-Reduced&p=3764005&viewfull=1#post3764005

I also see in that thread someone wanted the orginal twisty cap, which I have.

Any way, it does look easy to mod. The 3 W Luxeon is sitting on top with two wires coming out. Looks like it was made to be swapped out. You say the SSC P4 should work. And the U bin SWO should as well? Not heard of that one, will need to look it up.

Height difference may not matter as the reflectors thread on.

Thanks

Edit: Found a review with good pics at the bottom. http://www.imagometrics.com/FLReviews/VIP.htm


----------



## LEDninja (May 27, 2013)

PocketBeam said:


> Any way, it does look easy to mod. The 3 W Luxeon is sitting on top with two wires coming out. Looks like it was made to be swapped out. You say the SSC P4 should work. And the U bin SWO should as well? Not heard of that one, will need to look it up.


SSC = Soeul Semiconductor manufacturer,
P4 = model number, uses a case licensed from Lumileds and a LED chip from Cree,
U bin = brightness rating,
SWO = tint rating.
So 'SSC P4 U bin SWO' is the full description of the LED.


----------



## PocketBeam (May 28, 2013)

Ah, got it. I thought P4 was the bin... I am more used to Cree. 

For four bucks it sounds like it is worth a shot. 

Thanks, you were very helpful.


----------

